# why cant i view the market place ?



## wizzer14 (Aug 1, 2013)

im after some standard tt wheels 
but it says I don't have the permission to view ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need to join the TTOC or get your post count up


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wizzer.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

25 posts gets you access to the marketplace. 
Steve


----------



## mark lambert (Jul 29, 2013)

Ive just joined and paid but still can't look at the marketplace ???


----------

